# Laminate countertop and stove



## headlessblade (Apr 7, 2011)

I would like to know if the stove goes flush to the laminate counter top or should there be a space???

I put in the end of the laminate with a iron heater to melt the glue so I'm thinking if i put the stove flush it might unglue from the heat of the stove or melt(i melted piece with the iron heater  lol noob... If I leave a gap food will fall down and get stuck between the stove and base cabinet...

Thanks for any input. :jester:


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Rod,
The stove should be pretty much flush, you only need enough space to be able to slide it in and out as needed. The side of the stove shouldn't get hot enough to affect the glue.
As for the food falling down between, yes that can be a problem. I once found an aluminum T shaped piece that straddles the gap to close it off. I believe it was at Menards.


----------

